# libtools upgrade tools



## mfaridi (Aug 3, 2009)

I use FreeBSD 7.2 release , today after I run cvsup , and I see 

```
/usr/ports/UPDATING
```
I see this line


```
AFFECTS: users of devel/libtool15 and devel/libltdl15
  AUTHOR: mezz@FreeBSD.org

  The devel/libtool15 and devel/libltdl15 ports have been moved to libtool22
  and libltdl22 respectively then updated to 2.2.6a. You will need to run
  portmaster or portupgrade to properly perform the upgrade:
```

so I use portmaster , and I run this command 


```
portmaster -o devel/libtool22 libtool-1.5\*
```
but I see this message


```
===>>> The second argument can be a port in /var/db/pkg,
       or a port directory from /usr/ports

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help
```
when I run this command 
	
	



```
pkg_info | grep libtool
```
I see this 

```
libtool-1.5.26      Generic shared library support script
```
I see this error about libltd too.


----------



## mousaka (Aug 3, 2009)

Try

```
# portmaster -o devel/libtool22 libtool-1.5.26
# portmaster -o devel/libltdl22 libltdl-1.5.26
```

mousaka


----------

